# Need a very long-wearing and smudgeproof concealer



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 2, 2010)

I need a concealer which is long lasting and won't rub off when I touch it.

I have tried all of Macs without success. Can anyone recommend anything?

I am looking at MUFE full cover. Can anyone tell me about that one?


----------



## sunscreens (Jun 2, 2010)

The Lancome Effercenes is probably the best one in my books, Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer is also a good one.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 3, 2010)

MUFE Full Cover did not work for me. I took it back. They sent me samples, but I don't find it works AT ALL on oily skin. I tried absolutely every different way of applying it. People recommended a primer to me, but I hate primers and don't think you should need one to get a concealer of that price range to work.


----------



## marusia (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunscreens* 

 
_T*he Lancome Effercenes is probably the best one in my books*, Estee Lauder Double Wear Concealer is also a good one._

 
Especially the waterproof! It's a-m-a-z-i-n-g.

I also use the Lancome Flash concealer. It really helps to brighten my eyes, but it doesn't stay smudgeproof.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 3, 2010)

We've been kind of discussing this too in the Chanel thread.

Smashbox has a new one - waterproof longwear. It covers really well, it looks natural, it is so super light weight that it feels as though you are wearing nothing. It gets great reviews.

I wore it all day yesterday & it only very very slightly creased.

Its also designed for areas of the face with acne spots/pigmentation or rosacea. It covers beautifully on the skin.


----------



## marusia (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you know what color you are in Lancome? I have a sample sized effercenes I can send you for shipping costs (like $2). It would let you know if you wanted to buy the fullsize ($28.50...ouch!). The color is Clair 2 (my color-I'm NW20 in MAC for reference.)


----------



## annikay (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybelline Super Stay 24h stays on me better than Lancome Effacernes, my old favorite - try it, it's cheap too!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Do you know what color you are in Lancome? I have a sample sized effercenes I can send you for shipping costs (like $2). It would let you know if you wanted to buy the fullsize ($28.50...ouch!). The color is Clair 2 (my color-I'm NW20 in MAC for reference.)_

 
Thanks! That would be great. I am NC 20 in MAC. Do you think it fits?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jun 5, 2010)

I use MUFE full cover and love it. I wouldn't recommend it for use on the undereye region by itself though. It can be a bit thick for that... but it certainly does an excellent job at covering things up!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_We've been kind of discussing this too in the Chanel thread.

Smashbox has a new one - waterproof longwear. It covers really well, it looks natural, it is so super light weight that it feels as though you are wearing nothing. It gets great reviews.

I wore it all day yesterday & it only very very slightly creased.

Its also designed for areas of the face with acne spots/pigmentation or rosacea. It covers beautifully on the skin._

 
Where did you get yours from? I haven't been able to find this on the Sephora or Ulta site, but I want it!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2010)

i looovvvee MUFE full coverage. It's on the thicker side, but it's easy to apply, and boy, does it cover. It's oil free (i believe) and waterproof! 
Seriously, this baby doesn't budge. It's absolutely the concealer i sell the most of.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

I use Bobbi Brown corrector and concealer, but I set it with silica spheres.  It never moves once it's set with silica powder.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 11, 2010)

Effacernes - Concealer by Lancome

thats the one i use and trust me i have never had a concealer that is completely smudgeproof and long wearing until i met this little beauty.


----------

